# Coastal Bend Retriever Club Spring Trial



## C Fontenot (Mar 23, 2005)

Anybody there to give updates? Open and Q today. Any info would be appreciated..


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

2nd hand report: 

Open is a double and a blind. Birds go down then run the blind. Blind is tight to the first bird down. Line to the blind includes water, which is hard to get if you avoid the mark. Both guns are retired. Don't know distances. Sounds pretty salty... just a double and a blind. Must be very experienced judges.


----------



## C Fontenot (Mar 23, 2005)

Any word on the Q?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Tom Watson said:


> 2nd hand report:
> 
> Open is a double and a blind. Birds go down then run the blind. Blind is tight to the first bird down. Line to the blind includes water, which is hard to get if you avoid the mark. Both guns are retired. Don't know distances. *Sounds pretty salty.*.. just a double and a blind. Must be very experienced judges.



We are talking about the test and NOT the judges (Aycock, and former Mrs Aycock) right LOL.....the test was tougher than it sounded via phone...Lanse ran Nora and had a decent blind,but then pulled her in too tight (according to him) and when he sent her for the flyer he had difficulty and had to handle("something he hasnt done in many moons")quote/unquote...dont know how he did with the other gal's

cant wait to see the visual of the test


----------



## capflyfish (Jun 21, 2009)

Any callbacks?


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Open callbacks as given to me.
1-3-7-9-10-16-17-18-24-25-31-32-36-37-42-43-50-51-52-57-59-61-62-63-72-76-78. 27 dogs


----------



## houston--whk (Jul 28, 2011)

Anybody have anything on Q callbacks to water marks??


----------



## kcgold (Feb 13, 2012)

*AM Callbacks?*

Anyone have AM callbacks?


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Am callbacks after land quad. #1 starts tomorrow at 8 a.m.
27 dogs back.
1 2 4 5 7 9 11 12 13 15 16 17 23 26 28 30 31 34 35 36 38 42 43 44 48 52 57

Any questions please call 507 273 3284.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Ann. Any news from the Derby?


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Ty and Seaside's Big Easy Drago for the Qualifying WIN, and to Larry Bozeman and Peyton for the third. I heard that Gunzer got 2nd, Erhardt 4th, with RJ to Thibodeaux and jams to Wilson Simons and Jackie Parrot. Sorry I don't have numbers . . . 

rita


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats, Rita, on Drago's win.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Congratulations to Drago Frank Rita & Ty!
Congratulations to Tie Penny Ty on the Open win.

Derby is on 3 rd series. Sorry I don't have more information. Derby is on a different property & 5 miles away.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Congratulations to Suzan Caire and Tia on their Open 2nd!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Congratulations to Drago Frank Rita & Ty!
> Congratulations to Tie Penny Ty on the Open win. ...........


Huge Congratulations to all...


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Amateur Results 
1 Marley Kmoblauch/Hank
2 Lucy Hanssen/Bob
3 Slider Hays/Lauren 
4 Yukon Schweikert/Chuck
RJ Blue Morehouse/Loren 
Jams 2 17 23 34 36 38 43 52 57

CONGRATULATIONS TO EVERYONE!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*
Congrats to all!!

Aaron*


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Great grounds, great help, cooperative and pleasant contestants, and a great co-judge made judging almost fun. Thanks to Larry and Linda Ann Bozeman and Dave and Paulette Rorem, and Northrup Larsen for a pleasant judging experience.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Does that mean you'll judge on the circuit more often?  

Congrats to T T T Tia & Mrs. Suzan as well as Marley & Mr. Hank. Congrats to all who placed & finished.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Aaron Homburg said:


> *
> Congrats to all!!
> 
> Aaron*


Big Dittos Aaron on all the stakes.

Congrats to all places and finishers in Derby.

Just heard 3 out of 4 young Finn pups finished a talented and large derby of 32.

"Gabby" owned by Marc Hutson and trained by Clint Avant RJam

"Windy" owned by Deborah Story and trained by James Davis Jam

"Tori" owned by Michael O'Callaghan and trianed by James Davis Jam

My hope for owners and trainers is that these youngsters are just starting to Roll.


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

full results now up on EE....Congratulations to Tim Springer/Lauren Haynes for the second and JAM in the derby handling littermates Dyna and Willie!!!!!


----------

